# End of the Line farm's little herd



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

these are some quick photos I took just the other day

Aspen 
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st024.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st022.jpg

Destiny - she didn't find this to amusing lol
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st048.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st052.jpg

Jasper
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st046.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st075.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mia - she on the other hand quite enjoyed being held
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st043.jpg

such a little girl
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st034.jpg

Misty girl
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st070.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st062.jpg

Flicka
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st013.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st055.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Last but not least
Sweet Pea
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st051.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st028.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 1st023.jpg


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You have a beautiful herd! 

I really like Swet Pea!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWW... they are all so adorable and I just love Destiny (as I think I am said a few times)!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

everyone always seems to have their favorite. 

Mine are all of the above


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Well you know who we like. :lol: Mia is beautiful as always! Flicka looks really good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you let Brad see the cutie.

I though of him when I posted them 

Flicka is looking awesome thanks to you


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Well of course he saw her...sitting right here next to me. We keep changing up who is logged in. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you guys are to funny!

I have more of her if you like.

I'll pm the cute little buggers pics


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute goats, Stacey! I like that picture of you holding Mia.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL well Julie you will have to get a lap top so you can both be on at the same time :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey...they all look so happy! Sweet Pea's spots are a plus and her colors contrast so prettily. Your girls look as though motherhood has agreed with them...nice and healthy looking. Hope you get some girls next time around!! Little Kari is pretty girl all silvery blue...almost lilac and her "brothers" such a contrast to her..she really shined amongst them!
Maybe you'll get the same color next time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am using Bandit the father to Kari and the clue clare (sp?) brothers. I have had people who really like that pattern so if I can make it happen again that would be awesome.

I am using different goats thought with him so we can see what other colors he can throw as well. 

I have some hopeful match ups this winter/spring for breedings I just hope it works out as planned and the girls don't get bred by the "wrong" bucks.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

They all look terrific! Can't wait to see what you get for babies next spring.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see the babies you will have this next go around!!


----------



## toggtalker (Oct 7, 2007)

beautiful goats!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Your goats are beautiful! I love Mia's coloring, what's it called?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mia is either light agouti or silver - depending on if you consider her pygmy or nigerian


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

they are all beautiful


----------

